
Free music scores site IMSLP goes freemium (sort of) - ciconia
http://www.imslpforums.org/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=8187
======
brudgers
Making a tool, service, website suck is not a good monetization strategy. One
natural reaction to a deliberate bad experience is "I will never give them
money." Essentially, the site has gone to war with the people who like it. The
engineering and administrative effort that went in to making a bad experience
could easily have gone in to making the site better.

